# suggestions please. scotch, bourbon, or other?



## dstaccone (Oct 19, 2006)

Hey all, I recently turned 21(about a month ago) I have had a single malt islay scotch and some blends like johnny walker red and really liked them. I am looking to try more scotches, bourbons, or anything else you guys recommend that goes well with cigars. But please if you could suggest things that are not going to break the bank. I just want something that is good, obviously not the best, but still reasonably priced. Maybe stuff that is in the 20-30 dollar range for a fifth but I can find in smaller bottles like 375ml or single serving size. Thank in advance for any help.:al


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

You can never go wrong with Crown Royale. This is my favorite. Not much of a scotch fan. 

Marker's Mark is also great with a cigar.

May also want to try a nice port as well. I love one called 6 Grapes. 

Good luck. Lots of good stuff out there. Finding yours is half the fun. :al


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

JW black you can find all day in 5ths and single serving.. It's a good blend. I enjoy Chivas Regal from time to time.

You may be able to find some 10 year old single malts in that range.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

I always suggest Glenlivet 12 as a good first scotch.

Look around this subforum (or search) and you'll find lots of other opinions...


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

I like any JW scotch, or Grey Goose on the rocks.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Crown Royal Reserve
Glenlivet 12 -16 21$$$


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

For bourbon, try George Dickel 12 year. Good stuff. Smooth.


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Crown Royal Reserve
> Glenlivet 12 -16 21$$$


:tpd: dont forget chivas regal..

Matter of fact Im gonna take one with a shot of water and a nice stick now..


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

This is my favorite Combo. Knob Creek And Opus X :ss


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Ermo said:


> I like any JW scotch, or *Grey Goose on the rocks*.


Eric got me hooked on the Goose....it's really yummy


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

JPH said:


> Eric got me hooked on the Goose....it's really yummy


I'll give you that it is still the most flavorless vodka I think I've had. But to me, it is too much so. For some better (IMHO) vodkas, check out the vodka threads - I think there are two of them around...


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

mmblz said:


> I always suggest Glenlivet 12 as a good first scotch.
> 
> Look around this subforum (or search) and you'll find lots of other opinions...


:tpd: This is a great starter scotch. I also I would suggest Dalmore and Macallan 12. All three of these can be had for around $40.00 or less. :al


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

mmblz said:


> I'll give you that it is still the most flavorless vodka I think I've had. But to me, it is too much so. For some better (IMHO) vodkas, check out the vodka threads - I think there are two of them around...


*Noted*....I need to try to Ciroc


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

A good rum makes a nice change of pace. _Rhum Barbancourt_ is good stuff. Your choice of 4, 8, and 15 year old, and the 15 year old still comes in under $40 / 750ml.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Scotch 

Go with the Macallan line. The 12 year old is a great everyday go to scotch and the 18 is a great special occasion drink.


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

newcigarz said:


> This is my favorite Combo. Knob Creek And Opus X :ss


wow how could I forget?!?!?!?! my father and drank that and a bottle of crown:al in one night.. couple of nice sticks too.. man that was good..

love the glass by the way..


----------



## dstaccone (Oct 19, 2006)

JPH said:


> *Noted*....I need to try to Ciroc


ciroc is pretty good, my roommate had some last night. I have only had the grape and regular. the grape was good with sprite, the regular was good on its own.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Here are some rec's for some good deals in spirits...

Scotch
-Highland Park 12 (~$35, not super smokey like an Islay, but its got some peat in there behind an excellent heather and caramel profile)
-Laphroaig 10 Cask Strength (~$50, a little high for your budget, but at 55% ABV that 50 bucks gets you a long way)
-Ardbeg 10 (~$39, another cheaper Islay, and one of the best)
-Talisker 10 (~$50, if you like peaty Islay scotch you need to try this one from the Isle of Skye, one of my favorites)
-Balvenie 12 (~$39, an excellent "sweeter" scotch)

Bourbon
-Knob Creek (~$35, my favorite everyday Bourbon)
-Elmer T Lee (~$25, another great bourbon that def. wont break the bank)
-Eagle Rare Single Barrel (~$25, ditto as above)

Rum
-Ron Zacapa Centenario (~$30, one of the finest rums available on the market)
-Santa Teresa 1796 Solera (~$30, a great Venezuelan rum aged using the solera method)
-St James Rhum Royal Ambre (~$30, a good rhum agricole that wont break the bank
-Flor de Cana Gold ($17, a great rum on its own, and also cheap enough to use for mixing)
-El Dorado 15 ($30, a nice rum from Guyana, taste is very unique, like a spicecake)

100% de Agave Tequila
-El Tesoro (silver, reposado, or anejo, doesnt matter they are the best)
-Herradura Reposado (~$30, a good reposado for sipping with nice notes of melon, very refreshing)
-Sauza Hornitos ($20, 100% de agave for 20 bucks, use it strictly for mixing and make the best margaritas) 

Cognac/Brandy
-Dupont Calvados Fine Reserve (~$27, a nice calvados for a good price)
-Germain Robin Alambic Brandy ($30, this stuff is made in California with high quality grapes and can stand up to most french cognac three times as expensive. find this stuff now, its that good)

Port Wine
-Quinta da Infantada LBV or Tawny (less than ~$20 bucks for the Tawny, ~$26 for the LBV...this dry-ish port is still made on a family farm in Portugal in an artisenal manner, i believe its also organic, anyway I love it)

Vodka
-Fris (less than ~$20, dont be fooled by the price this is a very good vodka thats won numerous awards)


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

havana_lover said:


> wow how could I forget?!?!?!?! my father and drank that and a bottle of crown:al in one night.. couple of nice sticks too.. man that was good..
> 
> love the glass by the way..


What a great way to spend an evening with your Dad! :ss


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

newcigarz said:


> What a great way to spend an evening with your Dad! :ss


dont me to jack your thread..

yes it was allot of fun, it was his 65 birthday..


----------



## dstaccone (Oct 19, 2006)

havana_lover said:


> dont me to jack your thread..
> 
> yes it was allot of fun, it was his 65 birthday..


no worries, I completely agree that is a great way to spend time with your dad. Unfortunately my dad can't drink too much or smoke, because it interferes with his medication. We use to smoke cigars together when I first started.


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

dstaccone said:


> no worries, I completely agree that is a great way to spend time with your dad. Unfortunately my dad can't drink too much or smoke, because it interferes with his medication. We use to smoke cigars together when I first started.


That is the way we want to remeber during the good times.. Im thankful my father doesnt smoke but once a year or so, it makes those few times that much more wonderful..


----------



## trogdor (Aug 14, 2006)

Corona Gigante said:


> A good rum makes a nice change of pace. _Rhum Barbancourt_ is good stuff. Your choice of 4, 8, and 15 year old, and the 15 year old still comes in under $40 / 750ml.


Good suggestion - this is a great sipping rum (or rhum as it likes to call itself.) 
The bonus for me is that I like the 8 year (5 stars on the bottle) the best, and it is in the $20-30 price range.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

This stuff is good with ISOM's


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

adsantos13 said:


> -Fris (less than ~$20, dont be fooled by the price this is a very good vodka thats won numerous awards)


:tpd:

my favorite vodka in that price range or below...


----------



## dstaccone (Oct 19, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> This stuff is good with ISOM's


i think that one may be a little hard for me to find in a Pa liquor store:r I'll see if they'll order it in for me


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

I, too, am trying to find inexpensive (but good-tasting) scotch, rum, and bourbon.

For scotch, I had been drinking JW Red, but I recently found a 10-yr Speyburn for $20 (750ml) that tastes very good.

For very inexpensive bourbon, yet good-tasting, I've gone to Early Times (made in 2nd run Jack barrels). It's not that great for sipping or taking shots with, but it's a great bourbon with which to mix drinks (which is what I mostly do). I can get a 750ml bottle for around $10.

For Rum, I enjoy Bacardi Select - around $13 for 750ml.

Anyways, this is what I've found that's decent for the price. Any thoughts or other suggestions?


----------



## hooperjetcar (Dec 14, 2006)

Good god man, not early times. My dad once said to me "don't mix or cook with anything that you're not willing to drink straight." It's advice I live by to this day, and it's why makers is the cheapest bourbon usually found in my house. Though to be honest, my dad does like wild turkey, so I have been known to buy it when he's coming.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Not sure I remember what Early Times tastes like, but hearing about it reminds me of a story from college. One of my roomates returned from the liquor store with a bottle of it and told me he bought it because "it had a nice story" written on the bottle. As you may have guessed, the night did not end well for him u I believe we also found him out on the lawn the next morning. When he finally came to, I asked him if his Early Times story was just as nice as the one on the bottle, and needless to say he wasn't amused. 

Not sure if this adds anything constructive to this thread, probably not...


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Good cheap bourbon: Elmer T. Lee (from same distiller as many of the more expensive bottles)

Good cheap rum: Ron Zacapa 23 yr

Good cheap SMSW: Laphroaig 10 yr Cask Strength


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Jim Beam.
I love it.
Can't do rum. It makes me :mn and want to :bx


----------



## cmiller (Sep 8, 2005)

If you can find it try the Old Forester 2006 Birthday Bourbon. :dr


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

Knob Creek is my fav. bourbon

Glens for scotch, livet and fiddich.

Not a fan of anything else straight.


----------



## dstaccone (Oct 19, 2006)

thank you everyone, I am going to slowly drink my way through some of these suggestions.:al


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Buffalo Trace is by far my favorite bourbon and I've been sampling everything I can get my hands on!! :2


----------

